# Best round 0' golf



## Punch shot owns (Aug 18, 2006)

im pretty new to golf and i find my self pretty decent... i was wondering how good some of you guys are so if you would post your best round of golf it would be cool...


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

Perhaps you might start by listing you own score or handicap. I've found that many guys get kinda shy when asked this question or they become like fishermen. And...you know how to take a fish story don't you:laugh: 
If you really want to know how you're doing, sign up at your club for a USGA handicap and post all your scores. I think that there are internet handicap services also. Anyway, you will know how you stack up against other golfers and can see how you personal game is going.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Well, im usually in the 80-82 range. Havent broken 80 yet, thats my goal for the highschool season.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

My recent form of late has been pretty good, my official club handicap is 14.2 but out of the last 8 rounds or so, 6 have been in the 70s, and a couple in the low 80s. Form has stayed pretty good, even though in each round I have managed to find fault in certain shots, which every golfer does, the infamous "What ifs".

Yesterday, I finished with a 78 considering I had a 43 front night, coming in one over par on the back nine was a complete turn around. The last two or three rounds I have not been happy with my connection, I feel like im hitting everything fat or thin. Perhaps I'm being a little too critical.

My best single round of golf was 4 over par, going back a few years, but that was the only time I scored in the 70s, that year. Since then I gave up and then found interest in the game, so to hit 6 rounds in the 70s in as many weeks makes me feel like my game is better now that it ever was.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last weekend I shot 68... I skipped 3 holes.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Last weekend I shot 68... I skipped 3 holes.



I'll have to remember that technique for the next time I want to shoot a low round 

Do you always stay up to date with your score? Or do you prefer not to know until you have finished the round?

If I am having a particularly good front nine I wont want to know until the 18th is done and dusted.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Crazy as it might sound, I seem to lose track of bad rounds and only find out how bad they are at the end. On the other hand, when I'm around par, I always seem to realize it without checking the card. I guess trying to maintain a good round makes me focus, or scares the hell out of me.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Personally I'm trying to LEARN how to play one shot at a time vs concentrating on my score on the hole or my overall score. Very difficult when you are wagering, but I remain convinced it will pay dividends down the road.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

DRY HANDS said:


> Personally I'm trying to LEARN how to play one shot at a time


Agreed - it will serve you very well. One of the things I used to be able to do, but have lost the talent for as I've gotten older and golf has become just fun, is to shut my concentration on and off. I seem to be more easily distracted than I used to and while I enjoy the fellowship with my playing partners, I know it costs me strokes.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> Do you always stay up to date with your score? Or do you prefer not to know until you have finished the round?
> 
> If I am having a particularly good front nine I wont want to know until the 18th is done and dusted.


I don't check the card, but I seem to know anyways. I don't think about it, it's just always there in the back of my mind.


----------



## DivotHead (Sep 26, 2006)

I am 65 years old and have been playing since I was 13. From 13 to 40 I played for score. From 40 to 65 I played for fun. My best score ever was 74 about 35 years ago. Been in the 70's a couple of times but never that close since.


----------



## Graham22 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am a 13 handicapper (well suppose to be) and my best score is 82, i am desperatly trying to break 80 and hit that illusive 79. All in good time i suppose.


----------

